# Postbank - How long to get Maestro Card?



## Timbuk2 (26 Jul 2009)

If I open a PostBank account tomorrow morning, how long would it take to process and set up?

How long would it take to receive my Debit Card (Maestro I believe)?

Is Maestro as widely accepted as Laser in POS usage?


----------



## TheShark (26 Jul 2009)

Does'nt take long to get the Maestro Card, if you open the account at a Post Office tomorrow, and all of your documentation is in order , you should have your card and PIN in about a week to 10 days.
Maestro is widely accepted by POS systems , although I and others have had problems at some terminals in the UK. I have used it widely across Europe and the USA without any problems.
You should also be aware that this is a Chip and PIN card only - it cannot be used for online/telephone purposes.


----------



## Timbuk2 (26 Jul 2009)

Thank you for replying!

That's quicker than expected!

I have two more (simple) questions

1). With a Postbank Maestro card, does it take 2-3 days for transactions to appear on your statement or is it instant?
2). On the Postbank locator website ([broken link removed]) it displays the post offices which support postbank, and gives them numbers (1=main, 2=regular, 3=local). My local post office is a local post office (number 3: Has some Product Packs and offers basic range of Postbank transactions). Will I be able to start an account here or will I have to go to the nearest Main postbank (not far away, but a much busier post office).

Thanks for reading,
Tim.


----------



## Timbuk2 (27 Jul 2009)

I just created an account with Postbank.

However, I left the post office with nothing but a receipt with the money I loaded - I was given anything else.

Does the ATM/Debit card, PostBank login device and PIN code all come in the post? How long does it normally take for this to happen?


----------



## Postbank (27 Jul 2009)

Hi Timbuk2,

Sorry that we're only getting back to you now, have just seen this thread. As TheShark has already posted, all your materials should arrive within 10 days, including Maestro card, PIN number and your banksmart device. You should be able to get started with us at this point.

If you have any further questions on your Everyday account feel free to post them here and we'll get back to you as soon as we can.

Regards,

Postbank


----------



## Timbuk2 (27 Jul 2009)

Thank you for the reply.

I was aware that the Maestro card was posted but I wasn't sure whether the banksmart device was.

Thanks!



Postbank said:


> Hi Timbuk2,
> 
> Sorry that we're only getting back to you now, have just seen this thread. As TheShark has already posted, all your materials should arrive within 10 days, including Maestro card, PIN number and your banksmart device. You should be able to get started with us at this point.
> 
> ...


----------



## bond-007 (27 Jul 2009)

You would have gotten a visa debit card faster from halifax. At least that card will work everywhere. 

I have found serious acceptance issues in Ireland with the postbank card. You would be lucky to have 60-70% acceptance levels.


----------



## Timbuk2 (28 Jul 2009)

bond-007 said:


> I have found serious acceptance issues in Ireland with the postbank card. You would be lucky to have 60-70% acceptance levels.



Wow.. only 60% acceptance. I thought I was fine going for a non-Laser card as I thought Maestro was going to become much more popular.

Do you mean 60-70% acceptance for Maestro cards in general, or 60-70% acceptance for Postbank-specific Maestro cards?


----------



## TheShark (28 Jul 2009)

There seems to be a problem with some of the applications used at NI and UK POS terminals , I have never encountered a problem in the US or across Europe and there is 100% acceptance at ATM's.


----------



## redandblack5 (28 Jul 2009)

TheShark said:


> Does'nt take long to get the Maestro Card, if you open the account at a Post Office tomorrow, and all of your documentation is in order , you should have your card and PIN in about a week to 10 days.
> Maestro is widely accepted by POS systems , although I and others have had problems at some terminals in the UK. I have used it widely across Europe and the USA without any problems.
> You should also be aware that this is a Chip and PIN card only - it cannot be used for online/telephone purposes.



The business of not being able to use it online is a major drawback. I was interested but this means I will not open account.


----------



## bond-007 (28 Jul 2009)

Timbuk2 said:


> Wow.. only 60% acceptance. I thought I was fine going for a non-Laser card as I thought Maestro was going to become much more popular.
> 
> Do you mean 60-70% acceptance for Maestro cards in general, or 60-70% acceptance for Postbank-specific Maestro cards?


I mean postbank cards. 

Tesco is the big one. It has never worked there. Aldi is the other big one.
In petrol stations I would say that it is a 50/50 chance it will work.


----------



## bond-007 (28 Jul 2009)

redandblack5 said:


> The business of not being able to use it online is a major drawback. I was interested but this means I will not open account.


You can open a basic account in Halifax and they will give you a visa debit card. That can be used online worldwide. It is far superior to Postbank.


----------



## Timbuk2 (30 Jul 2009)

I might consider Halifax - there's a branch in Dundalk but I am a bit hesitant of putting money in a bank that may be closing (although I'm sure there's no reason to be worried as it may only be talk and my money won't 'dissapear' if they close).

I was in Aldi and Lidl today. Both of them had posters in the door saying they accepted Laser and Maestro. Is it just that the Maestro card from Postbank won't work in their machines (I didn't receive the card yet so I couldn't try it today)?


----------



## bond-007 (30 Jul 2009)

It will work in Lidl if they let you try it. Very often the staff member will not allow you to use it. "Laser only" is all they shout at you in broken English. No amount of protesting will work.

In Aldi, it does not work. They only accept Laser/Maestro cards and the postbank Maestro only card will not work. I have tried in the past.


----------



## mathepac (31 Jul 2009)

Applied to open account day 1, card delivered day 5, which I though was very good.

I wonder are they snowed under with applications lately that may be slowing down application processing?


----------



## Postbank (31 Jul 2009)

Hi. The Postbank Maestro card is accepted in over 95% of all retail outlets in Ireland. We can confirm that Tesco is fully operational with the Postbank Maestro card and has been for some time. Aldi, indeed does not accept Maestro cards at present. We are in touch with them and will be included in their next upgrade. Hopefully this has clarified the situation.  Regards Postbank.


----------



## bond-007 (31 Jul 2009)

You got any audited proof of this figure. 95% is not a true figure that is for sure.


----------



## Timbuk2 (31 Jul 2009)

Postbank said:


> Aldi, indeed does not accept Maestro cards at present. We are in touch with them and will be included in their next upgrade. Hopefully this has clarified the situation.  Regards Postbank.



Thanks for your reply. My local Aldi has a sign outside saying they accept Laser and Maestro (well they have the symbols for both cards). Does this mean the PostBank card will work there? (I still have not received it - opened account last Monday. As next Monday is a bank holiday, I'll probably receive it around Tuesday or Wednesday, and then I can try it out).


----------



## bond-007 (31 Jul 2009)

It will not work. Only combined cards work in Aldi.


----------



## Timbuk2 (1 Aug 2009)

Oh I see - thank you for all your help!


----------



## jel (5 Aug 2009)

Postbank that is not true about Tesco as went shopping there on Monday August 3 and Postbank Maestro would not work at the till, talk about embarassing  also why can we not use it online and to pay bills by phone


----------



## bond-007 (6 Aug 2009)

I told you all it did not work in Tesco.


----------



## Timbuk2 (6 Aug 2009)

I opened the account on Monday 27th July, but the post came today (6th August) and I still haven't received anything. So 11 days have passed and I haven't received anything 

Should I contact them, or should I keep waiting? I am going away next Sunday for two weeks so I would like it to arrive before then but it looks like it isn't.

Starting to regret opening an account with Postbank.


----------



## bond-007 (6 Aug 2009)

Well you was warned.

When I opened my account it took over 2 months for me to get my card due to their bungling and messing around. I received 3 difference PINs but no cards. Phoning them did not work. None of the staff had a clue. I had to make a formal written complaint to get anywhere. Once I mentioned taking the matter to the FSO I had my card within 3 days. 

I have since closed my postbank account due to its general uselessness. Card not accepted in enough places,no use online, ridiculous 2 week cheque clearing policy etc. I simply had enough and opened a Halifax basic account with Visa debit card. I have never looked back.


----------



## Timbuk2 (6 Aug 2009)

I may follow suit - but I can't cancel my account before it's technically opened. I've lodged €150 initially when setting up my account and I can't get that out until I get the card.

I rang them - they said there was a problem with my address - when I was asked to verify it, the address didn't come up on the system. They said they would ring me back but I have yet to hear back from them (it's only been about an hour though).


----------



## bond-007 (6 Aug 2009)

That issue should have been identified at the initial account opening stage.


----------



## Postbank (6 Aug 2009)

Any individual customer problems like these are best dealt with through our contact centre. If you require a contact number you can get through to us on 1890 30 30 40. If there's anything else we can answer effectively here, just let us know.

Postbank


----------



## bond-007 (6 Aug 2009)

> Any individual customer problems like these are best dealt with through our contact centre.


LOL! 

It took a registered letter to sort out my problems.


----------



## Timbuk2 (6 Aug 2009)

Is there any way of cancelling my account and getting my intial deposit of €150 back? I'll probably have to wait until I receive a card to get the money out - this is such a mess. They haven't rang back yet despite me ringing them at 9:20 this morning!


----------



## yvon g (6 Aug 2009)

I had a problem the first time I tried to use my Maestro card in Tesco, but have used it successfully ever since. It is a bit of a pain not being able to use the card online, but I think it's because Postbank is fairly new to banking. The Maestro card is NOT a laser card, it is a Debit Card. They will probably correct this in time. I have to say that a bank account with no charges - not even for  unpaid items - is worth the inconvenience of not being able to use it online.  I would also comment that I had my card very quickly after opening the account and have found them extremely helpful whenever I have phoned with queries.


----------



## jel (10 Aug 2009)

To postbank you still have not answered why we cannot use maestro online or over the phone


----------



## bond-007 (10 Aug 2009)

Laser is a debit card, the same principle as Maestro. Except it is not universally accepted in Ireland. 


> To postbank you still have not answered why we cannot use maestro online or over the phone


The reason they gave me when I asked was that they did not want to be dealing with chargebacks and merchant disputes. By setting the card to work only in physical locations by chip and pin only they don't need to worry about chargebacks or merchant disputes.


----------



## Postbank (10 Aug 2009)

jel said:


> To postbank you still have not answered why we cannot use maestro online or over the phone


 
Hi Jel,

The reason our Maestro card is not accepted online or over the phone is the significant level of debit card fraud in the industry. This is to protect customers from fraud until a more secure system is in place. 

Postbank will be working with Mastercard to ensure that we are updated on the progress of implementing the ‘SecureCode’ system to allow a secure online environment for the Postbank debit card to operate.

There are not any other reasons for this non acceptance as has been suggested above.

Regards,

Postbank


----------



## bond-007 (10 Aug 2009)

Lol!


----------



## Timbuk2 (24 Aug 2009)

I finally received the Maestro card, the PIN code, and the Banksmart Device.

Just one simple question

On the banksmart device, if you insert the card and press *Info* it displays

Proton
Eur 0,00

What does this mean? What is it supposed to display? (I haven't used the card yet in an ATM so it's possible that the card is not yet activated though).


----------



## bond-007 (24 Aug 2009)

You don't use the info button. You normally use M1 and M2 in everyday use.


----------



## mathepac (24 Aug 2009)

Timbuk2 said:


> ... On the banksmart device, if you insert the card and press *Info* it displays
> 
> Proton
> Eur 0,00
> ...


Press *Info* again after you get "Proton Eur 0,00", then press *Info* again. I don't know what any of it means (other than "batt. level % 99") but it'll keep you occupied until you activate your card.


----------



## bond-007 (24 Aug 2009)

It is just the software version and battery level. Mine is at 97% after a year. The Battery must be long lasting.


----------



## Timbuk2 (24 Aug 2009)

I know that you mostly use the M1 and M2 buttons, but I'm just wondering what the 'Proton Eur 0,00' means.

If I insert the card, I get the options *M1 Info M2*
If I press Info, it displays *Proton* on the first line, and *Eur 0,00* on the second
Pressing Info again gives me the EPCI number
Pressing it again gives the Battery Level
And pressing it again gives the Reader Ver

But what does the first screen (the Proton... one) mean? Is it supposed to indicate the balance of your account or something? (Which it probably isn't as I have money in the account).


----------



## redandblack5 (25 Aug 2009)

The reason our Maestro card is not accepted online or over the phone is the significant level of debit card fraud in the industry. This is to protect customers from fraud until a more secure system is in place. 

Regards,
Postbank[/quote]

Surely Postbank need to be more proactive about this. Why was this issue not addressed before the bank entered the personal banking market? It seems rather amateurish and would raise questions about Postbank's credentials as a "serious" bank.


----------



## bond-007 (25 Aug 2009)

Indeed it does.

Also they don't need a fraud/chargeback dept by limiting use to physical merchants with chip and pin only.


----------



## Timbuk2 (29 Aug 2009)

Card works in Tesco (well it did at the self-service checkouts).

Also works in McDonalds


----------



## bond-007 (29 Aug 2009)

> Card works in Tesco (well it did at the self-service checkouts).


That is an improvement. The real test will be a human operated checkout.


> Also works in McDonalds.


They was never an issue there.


----------



## Arabella (29 Aug 2009)

Have a Postbank card for about six months and I was under the impression that it was ATM use only


----------



## mathepac (29 Aug 2009)

Arabella said:


> ... I was under the impression that it was ATM use only


Near enough.


----------

